
Ask HN: Which improvement introduced to replace headphone jack is useful to you? - funwie
Take into consideration that the headphone jack and Bluetooth (wireless) headphones were available and working well before manufacturers got rid of the jack in the name of improvements.<p>Consider that some devices still have the headphone jack and same improvements as those without the jack.<p>It is to my knowledge that ports provided for the headphone “jack-less” devices are not interoperable. Will you say this is good for the industry and importantly the consumer?
======
phaus
Its terrible for the consumer. Instead of a thousand affordable options for
whatever kind of headphone you want, there are far fewer options and even
expensive wireless earbuds/headphones suffer from latency, making them almost
worthless. I've never had a bluetooth device of any kind that was even close
to 100% reliable where I didn't occasionally have to mess with settings to get
it to pair properly.

------
vinylkey
I'd rather just have a proper headphone jack.

------
dominotw
water resistance.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Why is this dependent on removing the classic headphone jack? They can be made
water resistant too.

